# Benefit makes me some kind-a gorgeous! (FOTD+RAVE)



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 10, 2007)

I have discovered a new makeup L-O-V-E!!! It makes my face so soft (applied after mineral makeup, people with perfect skin can probably wear it on it´s own) and takes any cakiness of the mineral makeup away.
I also put it under my eyes, cause it makes my concealer (by MAC, the liquid stuff that dries so fast) blend like a dream.

My other rave: L´Oreal Voluminous x 5 Carbon Black Mascara (I hope I remember the name correctly, it´s my mom´s)

FACE
Isadora Mineral Makeup
Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous (over mineral makeup)
MAC Beauty Powder Pearl Blossom

EYES
Benefit High Brow
MAC Powerpoint Industry (to tightline upper lashline-outer halves)
Marbert eye kohl in dark blue (upper lashline, lower waterline)
Astor Brow Pencil
L´Oreal Voluminous x 5 Carbon Black Mascara (for volume)
Rimmel Extra Super Lash Mascara (for length)

LIPS
MAC Lip Tint Miss Bunny

Excuse the many pics that all look kinda similar lol. I was just excited about how flawless my skin looked, cause trust me it´s not.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 10, 2007)

ur mu looks perfect...ur soo pretty kinda like barbie but prettier


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 10, 2007)

You're so gorgeous! I love that your looks are always so fresh & pretty; it suits you very well!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2007)

I love the *glow* your cheeks have.  You are such a beautiful woman.


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful make-up, I also love your hair and eyebrows! You're such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## bambidandi (Jun 10, 2007)

prettyy! your make up looks very very natural too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with Qtallstargurl, you look like a barbie doll but you are way way way prettier!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 10, 2007)

aww thanks, girls. I have probably had the roughest week of my life so those compliments are so nice to hear!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 10, 2007)

Goregous as always girl!!!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 10, 2007)

You are so so so so so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 10, 2007)

Really pretty!  Going to look into that benefit stuff!


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 10, 2007)

You look so, so beautiful. I'm definately going to check out the Benefit foundation.


----------



## 41hill (Jun 10, 2007)

You are so pretty! I hope you have a better week this week!


----------



## entipy (Jun 10, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love the look your eyes have. I'm guessing that comes from both tightlining the outer half of the top and using a regular liner across the whole top? Awesome!! You really are quite beautiful.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jun 10, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!I still want your hair haha.Your eyes look gorgeous,and your skin does look flawless(but it always does imo)
Hope you have a better week girl.


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

That looks great. But, what exactly is this product? What does it do? Is it a liquid?


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 10, 2007)

love the glow you always have


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 10, 2007)

you're so beautifffuuull!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2007)

you're so pretty it's unreal.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 10, 2007)

Woooaaaaa....I think I'm in love with you


----------



## lilt2487 (Jun 11, 2007)

ooo im loving this look!!! hey i was just wondering do you think you can do a video tutorial of this look!? it looks amazing! plus its amazing to hear that you used the some kind-a goreous AFTER the mineral makeup! =]


----------



## Faye (Jun 11, 2007)

You are so damn pretty!!! That's all I can say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn....


----------



## star1692 (Jun 11, 2007)

not that i can improve on anything said already, but you look absolutely beautiful....I'm really intrested in that foundation now!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 11, 2007)

Well about the Benefit stuff. It´s called a "Foundation Faker" and it´s in a compact case. It´s supposed to be one shade suits all (as it has little actual coverage). It goes on creamy, which feels kinda weird at first, but then dries to a powdery finish. Your skin feels silky smooth with it on.

I like to wear it on top of mineral foundation because my skin is not great enough to get away with the Benefit stuff by itself. I do believe Some Kind-a Gorgeous makes my pores appear smaller and also helps to make the mineral foundation look smoother, more airbrushed.

The downside: I read it´s only really suitable for medium skintones. So if you´re super pale or super dark, it might not be for you


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Woooaaaaa....I think I'm in love with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
wohoo, I think I am flattered


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 11, 2007)

You always look beautiful in allll your FOTDs!! Very natural too.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 11, 2007)

so gorgeous!


----------



## Spatzchen (Jun 11, 2007)

You are sooooooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your skin is perfect. I don't believe that it has any imperfections


----------



## Spatzchen (Jun 11, 2007)

And one small question.
How do you apply this stuff on? With the sponge or with the brush?


----------



## linkas (Jun 11, 2007)

Perfect!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_And one small question.
How do you apply this stuff on? With the sponge or with the brush?_

 
with the sponge, it makes that stuff blend so easily. But I suppose you could also use a foundation brush


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_You are sooooooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your skin is perfect. I don't believe that it has any imperfections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you very much!

well I`ll give you a list:
dark undereye circles
small red spots from past breakouts. Thank god for makeup


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 11, 2007)

WOW!! u look stunning..and soo glowy and fresh
glowy idk if thats a work but it suits u perfect mmm...im an NW45 do u think im too dark for this benefit product?


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_WOW!! u look stunning..and soo glowy and fresh
glowy idk if thats a work but it suits u perfect mmm...im an NW45 do u think im too dark for this benefit product?_

 
Thanks!
I´m usually an NW 25 (in MAC Studio Fix Fluid). Maybe you get a chance to try it out before you buy it.


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 14, 2007)

You're so gorgeous and your makeup looks absolutely flawless! Thanks for sharing


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 14, 2007)

you look RADIANT!! the SECOND i saw your FOTD i SPRINTED to the benefit website and ordered Some Kinda Gorgeous. thank GOD its one color fits all because i hate picking my shade online!!


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 14, 2007)

its sooo pretty , need to try it out!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 14, 2007)

you look so faab!! well, i think you're very pretty! and as i use the same mac skintone, i'm gonna run into benefit website too!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

You do kook like Barbie!

Thanks, I was thinking about trying that SKOG.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 14, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## bytchkitten (Jun 15, 2007)

too bad I'm so pale or I would try it because it makes your skin looks so glowy!


----------



## tdm (Jun 15, 2007)

You have a face that does not need much mu at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is a great look for you. Very natural.


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 15, 2007)

you look fab! i got a sample of the some kinda gorgeous back in dec. with a sephora purchase. i never knew what to do with it..but i'm gonna give it a try today!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 2, 2007)

SUPER lovin' it


----------



## woopsydaissy (Sep 2, 2007)

lol Are all the girls in Austria that pretty?  You look amazing~


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 2, 2007)

I agreee with the mascara. You look so lovely!


----------



## pichima (Sep 2, 2007)

you're damn beautiful! you glow!

by the way, that mascara is on my wishlist ^^


----------



## wahine (Sep 2, 2007)

wow you're soooo pretty! and i know this is so not FOTD related but your hair seems so soft i'm grinning with envy!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 2, 2007)

i love your skin, It makes me WANT to tan!!! (never tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
do you self-tan as well or is it all sun?


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *woopsydaissy* 

 
_lol Are all the girls in Austria that pretty?  You look amazing~_

 
lol I dunno, thanks for the compliment. I actually think girls from the US are prettier though


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_i love your skin, It makes me WANT to tan!!! (never tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
do you self-tan as well or is it all sun?_

 
my tan is mostly from a self tanner (I use L´Oreal Sublime Tinted Self Tanner for the face), and just a little bit from the sun


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

your soo beautiful!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 4, 2007)

you are HOT!  HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_my tan is mostly from a self tanner (I use L´Oreal Sublime Tinted Self Tanner for the face), and just a little bit from the sun_

 
OMg! i tried selftanner once and i got the worst carrot fewer look ever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my husband got a kick out of that-lOL he thinks self-tanners are freaks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks really good on you!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 9, 2007)

flawless!


----------

